

PubPeer - Public Peer review of scientific papers - oskarpearson
https://pubpeer.com

======
oskarpearson
Very often I see clear and cogent "discussions" (aka complete shredding!) of
scientific papers on the Hacker News site.

This site seems like a great place to give feedback directly to the authors,
and to get their responses / feedback. I really hope it turns into something
useful, given the extremely long feedback cycles in scientific publishing.

